# Solved: No sound - C-media ac 97



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I have an Asrock 775VM800 motherboard. It has the P4M800 chipset. My c-media ac 97 onboard sound device is a CMI 9761A type. 

After re-installing win xp home and then installing win xp home sp2, I no longer had sound. I put in the motherboard disc and installed the c-media ac 97 sound drivers.
The device manager says the C-media ac 97 device is working fine. 

The driver version is: 5.12.1.44 

I don't know what driver I need or where to find it since this one is not working. Still not getting any sound. C-media offers no sp2 driver for this sound device when I went through their locate driver download process. 
Help would be appreciated.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's an excellent source for drivers, unfortuantely you have to sign up.

http://members.driverguide.com

we do have that speaker system connected to the right port, right?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .. Connected properly .... No Volume controls available either ... playback or record.
The problem here .. We don't know which driver to install.
Should the driver come with the Mobo disc ??

I think his old HD died because it got too full.
Right now, we're waiting on a bigger HD to arrive, and using one of my spare HDs to build up a new OS.

I can still read his old HD .. 
Any chance I can pull the driver off it ??
or see what it is ??
Don't know where to look.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

idowindows, thankyou, I will check out that site.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

FYI ...
I see that RyanC321 has got checked in here.
It's his computer that we're working on .. And he has it right now .. till a bigger HD arrives.

Ryan ... After you get your programs installed ... You can make an Acronis backup and store it on your C: drive ... temporarily.

EDIT .. anyone know how I can read Ryan's old HD .. and find out what Driver is installed ??


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

I received a very long list of drivers for sound or the motherboard since the sound device is onboard. I will try to enter the right keywords to get my c media sound driver.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

now the driverguide.com web site is telling me it's down for maintenance


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

I could not locate the proper driver on this site.

But I checked my audio device: C-media ac 97 properties, and it then says C-Media WDM audio and that it is enabled. I'm not sure what the "WDM" means.

Still no sound.


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

I've had that problem before and when I downloaded one of these it worked just fine after that.

http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1010

Let me know if that works, if not I think I have a few more sites!


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Mavrick88 said:


> I've had that problem before and when I downloaded one of these it worked just fine after that.
> 
> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1010
> 
> Let me know if that works, if not I think I have a few more sites!


Hi, in the message on the web page you gave me it indicated it had the driver for the VT8237R south bridge which I have. But when I clicked further, the exact descriptions of the files left off the "R". So I downloaded the driver but it didn't work. One person told me to check the "aw" to make sure onboard sound was not disabled. What is the "aw"?


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm guessing he meant to check your BIOS, you know when you turn on the computer and you see a message saying press F1 or DEL to get into setup?

You can see if the Onboard sound is turned off. If it is, try turning it on.

It sounds like it's on though if you are actually seeing in your device manager that your hardware has problems.

Check anyway though


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/southbridge/vt8237/audio.jsp

Is that what you have?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Interesting that you mentioned the Bios ... I had to mess with his BIOS to get it to boot from the Windows CD.
Maybe I shut it off by mistake ... Didn't think about the BIOS controlling the Audio.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Mavrick88 said:


> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/southbridge/vt8237/audio.jsp
> 
> Is that what you have?


I have that except it doesn't say "plus" In Bios the audio was set on "auto" so I set it on "enabled". But this did not work.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

RyanC321 said:


> I have that except it doesn't say "plus" In Bios the audio was set on "auto" so I set it on "enabled". But this did not work.


I'm not sure if I need to update the codec too. It's supposed to be cmi9761A. But the device manager says the audio codec is "standard system devices".


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You have SIW installed .. Are you using it to read what's installed ??
It's in the "More" Folder.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Noyb said:


> You have SIW installed .. Are you using it to read what's installed ??
> It's in the "More" Folder.


No, I haven't. I'll try that.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

YEs, i ran it. It says the sound devices are installed.


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

Is there anyway you could screen shot your device manager with the sound part extended open?


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

I disabled the onboard sound. Installed new sound blaster card.

and the new card's drivers. Still no sound.


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

Well aparently it's not your sound. It must be your speakers. Go buy a cheap set of speakers OR if you have some head phones, plug them into your speaker port and check that way.

Buy them from a store like Walmart or Circuit City so you can take them back when done if you have to buy something to test it.

If that works, take the sound card back(cause yours probably works), burn your current speakers, and get some new ones.


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

sure enough, i plugged headphones into the pc sound port and there was audio working fine. Thanks. Speakers are only about 6 weeks old from wal-mart. Just need to find the receipt now.


----------



## Mavrick88 (Jan 16, 2003)

Perfect! 

It's the little things we never think about that this site helps with every time  Don't forget to mark this "Solved" under Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Are your Walmart speakers amplified .. or non amplified.
However .. This wasn't the original problem.
It wouldn't work with my Amplified Bose when you took it home ... And there were no volume controls.

Make me wonder if you fixed it .. and just didn't know.
My wife says we're OK for the 11 > 12 .. New HD appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Apparently he had two problems ... the Mobo sound drivers .. and bad Speakers.
Looks like he originally fixed the computer .. but could tell.
It's working great now ... On his new "cloned" 250gig HD

Thanks Ya'll .. We're solved now.


----------

